# SV time charts



## banderson7474 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello, I just recently purchased a SV and I'm finding it difficult to fine one place that has time charts for multiple food items and wanted to reach out and see if anyone has suggestions.

thanks!

Brad


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> Hello, I just recently purchased a SV and I'm finding it difficult to fine one place that has time charts for multiple food items and wanted to reach out and see if anyone has suggestions.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Brad


There is no "one place" just like there is no "one place" for smoking, grilling, sausage making or basket weaving. Cooking sites and cookbooks will have different temps and times. A lot of it is personal preference after a while ( I do Pastrami for 17hrs which is good for me but others go as long as 30). Your cooker probably came with an app or basic cookbook. That's a start. The main thing to remember is that with an SV, once you set your temp it will not go over that. For example, you can cook a ribeye at 130 for 2 hrs or 6 hrs. and it won't go over that, just get tenderer. Vegetables might get too soft if cooked too long....
I think you'll love your Sous Vide cooker once you get used to it.
Dan


----------



## kruizer (Mar 14, 2020)

Youtube is your friend. Many methods and many people. Try Pressure Luck. He does everything in the instant Pot and the results are very good.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> Hello, I just recently purchased a SV and I'm finding it difficult to fine one place that has time charts for multiple food items and wanted to reach out and see if anyone has suggestions. thanks! Brad




Here's a link or two that may help you out Brad. RAY









						Sous Vide Resources
					

Explore sous vide resources and time and temp guides, learn tips and tricks, and get answers from our community to the most frequently asked questions.




					anovaculinary.com
				












						Anova Community | Food Nerd Forum | Anova Culinary
					

View conversations and engage in discussions with our Anova food nerd family.




					community.anovaculinary.com


----------



## bregent (Mar 14, 2020)

I find Doug Baldwin's site to be one of the best for time/thickness and other charts.


			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 14, 2020)

I like Baldwin's site which does have many charts, Anova and Serious Eats but my usual drill when doing something new is to look at at least 4 sites and jot down their water temp and time information into my sous vide notebook.   There are some decent YouTube channels, but only a few have done extensive testing like the ones I listed.  I'll read the comments and compare pro's and con's for each recipe.... then figure out how I want to proceed.  

In a short amount of time you will grasp pasteurization, and be confident in what you are cooking, and why you can cook it at a lower temp.  Eggs are a good example, there are several temp/time combinations to make an egg safe to eat.... but you need to figure out the texture you like.  Chicken breasts are another because you can easily make the meat safe to eat, but you might not like the texture, so some experiments are needed.

Also, if you are doing something like bratwursts, a rib eye or pork chop you usually  achieve pasteurization but  you are well inside the 4 hour safety window, and you can fall back on the hold time for the 7log10 reduction, and you are also safe.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2020)

like mentioned above...  Baldwin is the guy....  Everyone else copied his stuff.....

Use Baldwin's information...  He's the mathematician that put the charts together....  


			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> Hello, I just recently purchased a SV and I'm finding it difficult to fine one place that has time charts for multiple food items and wanted to reach out and see if anyone has suggestions.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Brad




Hi Brad,
Go to this Link: Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
Then Scroll down to "Sous Vide".

I used Doug Baldwins book & web site, along with a bunch of YouTubes to start most of these.
I tweaked them within the safety zones, and turned them into easy to follow "Step By Steps".

Take a Look,

Bear


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2020)

here is 1 site I look to




__





						Sous Vide Recipes
					

Find recipes for cooking sous vide and precision cooking. Get recipes for sous vide chicken, sous vide pork, sous vide steak, and more.




					recipes.anovaculinary.com


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2020)

another




__





						Sous Vide Recipes
					

Find recipes for cooking sous vide and precision cooking. Get recipes for sous vide chicken, sous vide pork, sous vide steak, and more.




					recipes.anovaculinary.com


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Brad,
> Go to this Link: Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
> Then Scroll down to "Sous Vide".
> 
> ...




Bear, I think I'm going to try your "great chucky" recipe even with the soup mix.  I've been looking to make a roast tender other than prime rib and have failed so far in other methods.  Oven, rotisserie, and just tried the air fryer.  It has to be hard to wait 30hrs though haha!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> Bear, I think I'm going to try your "great chucky" recipe even with the soup mix.  I've been looking to make a roast tender other than prime rib and have failed so far in other methods.  Oven, rotisserie, and just tried the air fryer.  It has to be hard to wait 30hrs though haha!




If you want it really Great & Tender, Skip that one & go right to the one that goes for 50 hours!
You just won't believe how Awesome that is!! Well Worth the Wait!!
Here's a Link right to it:
Chucky 50 hours. (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2020)

all my friends have given you all the resources I reference.   nice work guys!!

SV is real fun!  enjoy the ride.


----------

